# round 2 in illinois



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I decided to work on Thursday, glad I did. Friday came and it was cold, I had 5 degrees and about 10 mph winds. Sat out there as long as I could and no deer. Went back out Friday pm, sat in the sun, still no deer. Saturday warmed a little, but 30mph winds, snowing, blowing yuck. Slept in sunday(stupid), the storm broke the sky was blue and about 5 mph breeze. Went to a new spot, jsut went for a walk, nothing. Did see a rooster pheasant. Came home and went for a walk behind my house. Wasn't out very long when here comes a Buck and 3 Does. They stayed way too far away. After that I saw a rabbit and 2 coyotes. I played with the coyotes the rest of the morning, couldn't get close enough for a shot. I am very glad it's over. It has been a really poor season.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

We had deer all over our property Thursday and Friday. Killed 3, but I didn't hunt until Saturday, and never saw a deer all weekend !

Went back to work today, and had a close encounter TWICE with the same 160+ class buck......in a neighbor's driveway !!!!!!!!!!!!

That's like salt in the wounds !!!!!!!

Good thing they can't talk!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that sucks. we didn't even have tracks in the snow.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That sucks Kelly. I'm very sorry you have to hunt where there's no deer in that state of Illinois :lol: :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it wouldn't be so bad, but I grew up in S.W. Wisconsin. I am used to seeing lots of deer, and sometimes killing 2 or 3 a year. My area in Illinois has Deer, but this little area I can hunt is over populated with hunters.

I have some land I am gonna try to lease for next year. We are gonna try and set it up where no one else can hunt, and we can lease it for several years. Maybe we can build our herd back up then. For now I will concentrate on Coyotes, that's more fun anyway.


----------

